# Brake Light Bulb Replacement - Auto Trail Comanche



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

I need to replace the brake light bulb on my Auto Trail Comanche 2012. However, gaining access to make the change has become a puzzle as despite my best attempts am unable to work out how to remove the rear light cluster cover.

Anybody assist?

Cheers

Ian


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Ian,

If you could post a photograph it would help those not familiar with your MH to offer advice.

kenp


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have youn tried asking Autotrail ?? (seeing as they put it all together)


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

The lights are probably Hella units. I posted on this earlier thread as I had the same issue with a Swift Bolero. If you just scroll through the thread I attached some photos.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-97785-bolero.html+bulb

Phil


----------

